# Yep, Kansas again  DUW!!!



## KUJordan (Apr 22, 2007)

Spent about 2 hours out this afternoon and fought the extreme wind (40-50mph).  I checked a spot I hadn't been to since last spring.  I didn't find many _S. polymorpha_ there last year, but this year...WHOAH!!!  They were flippin' everywhere.  I saw well over 50 today from little 1 inchers to big 6 inchers as in one of the following pics....

First finds, of course, _S. polymorpha_ adult:






Next was a double _poly _rock:  can you spot them both?






Next was an interesting experience.  I've seen a lot of copperheads this year, but not four in the same crevice...along with two small timber rattlers (the _horridus _fled when put the camera up to the crack):

(3)






(4)






This little baby racer followed:






Then some more _polymorpha_:






another:






Another double _polymorpha _rock:  See 'em?






The coolest find of the day was this TINY neonate red milksnake:











Found this gravid GP skink under a rock:






Toad:






These are EVERYWHERE now, _Centruroides vittatus_ adult female:






Largest _Scolopendra polymorpha_, about 6":






See the racer, _Coluber constrictor_:






















And to finish off, this picture shows why people from Kansas don't get excited about ringnecks too much:







anyway, hope you enjoyed...until next time...


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 22, 2007)

Holy ringnecks Batman.   Freaking awesome!  Thats as many snakes as I find in my county in an entire week of herping..........under one rock :wall: 

Very nice as always.  Two more weeks for me before I can begin doing any real herping.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, more gorgeous coppers! :clap: 

The S.polymorpha there are alot bigger then the ones here in my area. 

That is alllooooott of ringnecks. I found one out of the whole 18 years I've lived here. You found like 15 under one rock. Very nice.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 23, 2007)

Man, and I was happy when I cound one _D.p.punctatus_ and you found like 20 _D.p.arnyi_(?) Thats crazy!

-Sean


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are some very impressive snake photos!! I cant believe you found that many ring necks under one rock.


----------



## KUJordan (Apr 23, 2007)

so about the ringnecks.  this picture was taken after i had flipped the rock and set it back down and got my camera ready to go.  about half of the snakes had fled between the first and this flipping.  i probably flipped about 15-20 rocks that had this many or more ringnecks under it.  i didn't flip a SINGLE rock without a ringneck and one piece of carpet i flipped had about 200 or so ringnecks under it.  i see about 1000 or more every day i go herping around here...


----------



## Sheri (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't believe that racer sat so pretty for you.  Do you carry a cooler around with you? 

Spectacular pictures - I can hardly wait to go on Wednesday! (Headed west for C. viridis den sites)

Thanks for sharing, I absolutely love this forum.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Apr 23, 2007)

KUJordan said:


> so about the ringnecks.  this picture was taken after i had flipped the rock and set it back down and got my camera ready to go.  about half of the snakes had fled between the first and this flipping.  i probably flipped about 15-20 rocks that had this many or more ringnecks under it.  i didn't flip a SINGLE rock without a ringneck and one piece of carpet i flipped had about 200 or so ringnecks under it.  i see about 1000 or more every day i go herping around here...


No way thats dang nuts!! i only find one or so a year here. Guess there is no way you could send me 2 or 3 of them...
~Samuel


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh wow! Awesome finds dude, that's crazy! Look at all your posts here lol..total amazement!


----------



## tarcan (Apr 23, 2007)

Really nice pictures! You are quite lucky!

Martin


----------



## David_F (Apr 23, 2007)

Man, I gotta stop reading your posts, Jordan.  Making me jealous.  Gotta get some time off to go see what I can find around here.

That (sub-?)adult racer is beautiful and....four copperheads in one crevice!  That's pretty cool.


----------

